# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  El Plan del Guadalquivir prevé veinte nuevos embalses en toda la cuenca

## Jonasino

http://www.abcdesevilla.es/andalucia...ors_picks=true

----------

aberroncho (31-mar-2014),F. Lázaro (31-mar-2014),frfmfrfm (31-mar-2014),HUESITO (31-mar-2014),Los terrines (31-mar-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Dudo que hagan tantos. Sobre todo muchos de los que estarían en la margen derecha como dicen ellos "virgen" son zona lince y tiene multitud de protecciones europeas.
Las fincas de caza mayor y menor se están acogiendo a marchas forzadas a esa protección porque disponen de más caza (las de menor) y porque tienen más protección dejándoles llevar bien la actividad cinegética (las de mayor)

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## F. Lázaro

A ver si encontramos trabajo en alguna cuando estén hechas jajajaja.

Ahora en serio, me parece perfecto.

Yo cambiaría la presa de San Calixto por dos propias que me inventé yo: las presas de _Ben-amar_ y _Aberroncho_ (sí, me dio por ponerles los nombres de ambos dos usuarios del foro, no creo que les moleste  :Big Grin:  :Wink: ) las cuales, personalmente, creo que serían más beneficiosas para la cuenca del Genil.

- Sustancial mejora en cuanto a defensa contra avenidas en Jauja, Badolatosa y Écija.
- Aumento considerable del volumen embalsado en la cuenca del Genil.
- Mejora de la toma del Canal Genil-Cabra
- Potenciación de producción de energía hidroeléctrica, dos nuevas centrales, una en la presa de Ben-amar y la otra en la toma del canal Genil-Cabra.

----------


## aberroncho

Yo creo que la primera que harán es la de San Calixto mas que nada para "proteger" a Écija de las inundaciones, aunque la verdad es que aunque la hagan Écija seguirá teniendo problemas, ya que aguas abajo de esta Presa y antes de Écija, le entran al Genil varios Ríos (Cabra, Blanco, Salado....) que cuando se les hinchan las narices, entre todos llevan bastante mas agua que el Genil



Este es el azud de la Central de San Calixto y por lo visto la nueva Presa iría unos metros mas abajo, junto a la carretera que une Herrera con Écija.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Yo creo que la primera que harán es la de San Calixto mas que nada para "proteger" a Écija de las inundaciones, aunque la verdad es que aunque la hagan Écija seguirá teniendo problemas, ya que aguas abajo de esta Presa y antes de Écija, le entran al Genil varios Ríos (Cabra, Blanco, Salado....) que cuando se les hinchan las narices, entre todos llevan bastante mas agua que el Genil
> 
> 
> 
> Este es el azud de la Central de San Calixto y por lo visto la nueva Presa iría unos metros mas abajo, junto a la carretera que une Herrera con Écija.


Esta no parece entonces muy grande, no? No se ve en la foto una cerrada importante.
Mientras no se respeten las llanuras de inundación y se construya en la zona inundable, los problemas no cesarán.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Dudo que hagan tantos. Sobre todo muchos de los que estarían en la margen derecha como dicen ellos "virgen" son zona lince y tiene multitud de protecciones europeas.
> Las fincas de caza mayor y menor se están acogiendo a marchas forzadas a esa protección porque disponen de más caza (las de menor) y porque tienen más protección dejándoles llevar bien la actividad cinegética (las de mayor)
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


De este tipo de noticias con que saliera la cuarta parte ya nos daríamos con un canto en los dientes, sobre todo si fueran las de la cuenca del Genil, como dice F.Lazaro.
De cualquier forma Miguel, ya sabes que mi manía es ver la botella medio llena (la de Madrid no, que esa está vacía siempre...)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> De este tipo de noticias con que saliera la cuarta parte ya nos daríamos con un canto en los dientes, sobre todo si fueran las de la cuenca del Genil, como dice F.Lazaro.
> De cualquier forma Miguel, ya sabes que mi manía es ver la botella medio llena (la de Madrid no, que esa está vacía siempre...)


 Otra vez con lo de la botella medio llena o medio vacía. Es que no hay mensaje en que no lo pongas. Tú describe la botella como quieras. Pero yo, si la botella está llena o al 80%, pues digo que está llena, y si está con un 10% de la capacidad diré que está vacía. Generalmente cuando digo que algo está vacío es que está al 10-20%. Más que vacío, digo que está muerto.

 Dí lo que quieras y deja a los demás que digamos lo que queramos. Qué manía de darme cumplidas respuestas.
 Eso sí, de lo del autoconsumo no me has hecho ni caso.

 saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

De verdad..... sin comentarios.
Pero volviendo al tema que es de lo que se trata.La cuenca del Genil es de las menos reguladas de España, pero dada la situación económica veo no dificil sino lento que se puedan acometer obras de importancia. La Administración (la que sea) tendría problemas si acudiera a la iniciativa público-privada porque se dan condiciones de seguridad (defensa de inundaciones etc), aprovechamiento de riego o abastecimiento etc pero las de utilización hidroeléctrica son más complicadas por los pequeños desniveles de la cuenca. Aunque ahora el rendimiento de las centrales medias o minicentrales dejaría asombrados a proyectistas de hace veinte años.

----------

